# Near Future for the Stratosphere



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi guys i wanted to post something to see what some devs can say about the near future of the stratosphere.

Im just trying to keep this forum alive because i love my phone and would love to see more great things from the devs!

Thanks!


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Skylinez said:


> Hi guys i wanted to post something to see what some devs can say about the near future of the stratosphere.
> 
> Im just trying to keep this forum alive because i love my phone and would love to see more great things from the devs!
> 
> Thanks!


I like this device, but it doesn't hold a candle to my Tbolt as far as speed. Which is my real problem with this device. It's new enough it shouldn't be on par with an EVO 4G (Supersonic). This was my first experience with Samsung's ultra-minimalist bootloader, and though I can see it's merits, a more comprehensive bootloader with a recovery as stock would be nice. Sorry, but I personally think HTC did this right. This phone competes with the likes of the EVO Shift and the sliders from Motorola, and it doesn't do it as well as it should. The redeeming quality of this phone is the graphic. It can LOOK as good or better than the other devices in it's class.

All that said, I'm actually surprised this forum got the attention it has. XDA didn't even start a forum thread for the device. There's PLENTY of devices where development literally went nowhere. The ROMS here are a lot better than nothing, too. Having watched development from nearly the beginning on a number of devices, expect updates as Samsung issues updates to rebase a ROM on. What I think this ROM needs is a nice, robustly optioned kernel. All the other BS can be managed in some way, but there's just some things you can't do without the right kernel.


----------



## cashboy14 (Mar 1, 2012)

Future website maybe


----------



## cashboy14 (Mar 1, 2012)

I live my stratosphere and its my first Android. I was in the ios scene for a while and my parents g
ot me a stratosphere and love it more than a iPhone. So I my gather all things for the stratosphere and put it on its own site. it needs more respect than it's getting.


----------



## DroidsterMod (Mar 11, 2012)

I miss CyanogenMod so much! I'm totally pissed at myself for falling for the Radioshack FREE Stratosphere offer last December. I like my Stratosphere. But I made a bad call. My 1st phone was the Original Droid and it was top of the line for its time. Normally I value quality over cost. I kick myself now. I should have held out for the Google Nexus.

I hate paying for Wifi tether capabilities. I had it good on the Droid. I'm looking around for any ROMs that are even close to how amazing CyanogenMod is.


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

DroidsterMod said:


> I hate paying for Wifi tether capabilities. I had it good on the Droid. I'm looking around for any ROMs that are even close to how amazing CyanogenMod is.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.svtechpartners.wifihotspot&feature=search_result

That's what I use for wifi tethering. You can use the lite version to see if it works for you.


----------

